# licht in/uit de ogen



## jacquesvd

Iemand het licht in de ogen niet gunnen is iemand helemaal niets gunnen, maar wat is nu de betekenis van 'zij keken elkaar het licht uit de ogen'?

Tot dusver heb ik dit altijd begrepen hevige verliefdheid uit te drukken, maar ineens twijfel ik er nu aan.

Hoe begrijpen jullie die zin: "ze zagen elkaar het licht uit de ogen"?


----------



## Kayla321

Die uitdrukking heb ik nog nooit gehoord. Misschien typisch Vlaams?


----------



## Peterdg

Nee, ook nooit gehoord.


----------



## Lopes

Ik ken wel 'zij sloegen elkaar het licht uit de ogen', maar dat betekent denk ik iets anders  Hier heb ik ook nog nooit van gehoord.


----------



## iKevin

Ik heb hem gehoord, maar wat de betekenis is...al sla je me dood. Ik heb altijd gedacht dat het een soort ''zij moeten elkaar niet'' betekent, dat ze een soort van elkaar boos aankeken en het licht uit de ogen keken...ja, die fantasie mensen.


----------



## jacquesvd

iKevin said:


> Ik heb hem gehoord, maar wat de betekenis is...al sla je me dood. Ik heb altijd gedacht dat het een soort ''zij moeten elkaar niet'' betekent, dat ze een soort van elkaar boos aankeken en het licht uit de ogen keken...ja, die fantasie mensen.


 
Ik heb de uitdrukking hier in het Antwerpse al dikwijls gehoord en steeds onmiskenbaar in de betekenis van een hevige wederzijdse verliefdheid, net het tegengestelde van 'zij moeten elkaar niet'.

Normaliter zou je verwachten dat als je iemand het licht uit de ogen kijkt, je hem iets zeer dierbaars wegneemt, nl. het licht, en hem dus verminkt, benadeelt, zoals bv. blijkt in het gezegd 'iemand het licht niet in zijn ogen gunnen. Vrienden hier in Antwerpen zeggen mij evenwel dat elkaar het licht uit de ogen zien betekent dat je zo diep tot de kern van de ander doordringt dat je in feite het licht in je ogen met elkaar uitwisselt. 

Ik blijf benieuwd naar meer reacties.


----------



## papeheimers

Ik weet niet wat het zou kunnen betekenen in het Vlaams, maar ik denk dat ík het in het algemeen zou opvatten als een uitdrukking die twee dingen kan betekenen.

1. Ze waren zo jaloers op elkaar (wilden niet voor elkaar onder doen) dat ze elkaar zelfs het licht uit de ogen keken. 

2. Misschien ook iets in de lijn van: _Als blikken konden doden_

Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik het nog nooit heb horen zeggen.


----------

